# First "Official" day of training!



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If you are keeping up with your miles you might enjoy posting them in the trail riding section. We have fun on that thread.

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/logging-2012-miles-how-far-did-108017/


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on starting your program!

Sounds like you are already on the right track. Which ride do you have in mind as your first LD?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I too am embarking on this line of riding. I'm not so interested in competing, but getting to know horse people that are more interested in the health and fitness of the horse and rider, rather than their appearance.

I started out this spring, doing 17 km in 2 1/2 hours. This morning I did it in 1 3/4 hours and I really haven't worked hard at all at training. I'm sure I could have done this morning in 10 minutes less had we tried. I just realized that for Competitive Trail Rides in Ontario, one of the grading criteria is the heart rate and so I will be noting that from now on as well.

I want to know how people train for really long rides -- 100 km, etc. How do you find the time to train for that?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

also no pausing the gps, They wont pause the clock for you to make adjustments on an LD. keep working the distance, try to do 2-3 hours dont worry so much about speed, it will come, just gradually start picking it up. You'll need to maintain about 6 mph average to finnish. The typical LD is 25 miles, you have 6 hours to be completely done and pulsed down. That includes your hold time (usually one) and the time it takes you to pulse down at the first hold.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
@ Celeste, yes I'm planning on tracking everything from here on out so I'll def be joining the fun on that thread!
@Phantom, well I live in South Texas, in the corpus Christi area so all the closest rides are at least 4 hrs away and I'm trailer-less  BUT I have my eye set on one in Bandera area in November!
@NM, I must agree 100% with you. The endurance community emphasizes the well being of the horse to a standard I believe all equine sports should be upheld to. It's a great thing, and the horse and rider partnership is takem to a whole new level, and is something that will actually help you excell in this sport and not who's in the shiniest outfit with the most greased up lame horse (whole other topic sorry)
@ Joe, your totally right on the pausing thing and it didn't even cross my mind until you said that lol. I know the training rule is Long Slow Distance, but what exactly does that mean to someone starting? A fast paced walk for 5 miles? Or a slower jog for 2? Also, after I posted my numbers I realized that it averages to 13 min miles... That's so slow! I was required to run an 8 min mile in HS or be kicked off the team lol! What should a total beginner be averaging per mile in training? And what is a beginner "race pace" mins per mile? Also, that last part threw me off a bit, can you explain the " pulsing down and hold time" a little more. I thought u had a pre race check, one check during, and a finishing check? All looking for any lameness, a trot out, and the pulse below 60?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You go to a ride and vet in, Lets say you are doing a 25 mile LD, You start at 6 am, go yah muling for 12.5 miles and come into your first vet check, from the time you come in you have 30 minutes to pulse down to around 60, then the vet checks out your horse and judges you fit to continue if all is well and you start your hold at that point. usually around 30-45 minutes. The hold time doesnt count as part of your ride time, So you head back out and you still have to be completely done and pulsed down at the final vet check at 1230 in this case.... Six hours total for a 25.,,,, So do the math, if you ride 6 mph , you will have a ride time of 4 hrs 10 minutes, that leaves you 1 hr 50 minutes, 30 minutes to pulse down at the first check, 30 minutes to pulse down at the end, and usually about a 40 minute hold,, that only gives you about 10 minutes to spare..... No ideally you shouldnt take anywhere near 30 minutes to pulse down, so that saves you some time.

I am a firm believer in train like you fight. if you are gonna need 6 mph to finnish that is where you should be training. But you have to pay attention to your horse. I started endurance with a drinking horse. Although he had never been asked to do much at speed, he had several years of party ride experience which consisted of 12-18 mile trail rides at probably 3-4 mph. SO he had a decent base. I just started picking up the speed. What worked for us and got me my first 50 mile Leatherwood Mt completion, was riding a bit over 7 mph. When my average got over 7 I stopped for water and grass, and basically let him eat and drink while I paid attention to my average speed, once he got down around 6 i moved on out again. did that all the way in and counting the 20 or so minutes to pulse down at each check ended up with a 9 hr and some change completiton on a fit to continue horse.

Listen to your horse get some miles on him, head out for 2-3 hour rides and dont worry about the speed or distance. Just keep him moving.


----------

